# WoW Titel



## Rastas (14. März 2008)

Ich wollt mal fragen ob jemanden nen Guide kennt,was für Ingame Titel gibt und wie man sie bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am besten relativ aktuell ... für die sufu und google war ich mir nicht zu schade es gab nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



prebcler und titel habenwoller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Rastas


----------



## SeRuM (14. März 2008)

Die meisten wurden mit BC rausgenommen.


----------



## Arkoras (14. März 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> Ich wollt mal fragen ob jemanden nen Guide kennt,was für Ingame Titel gibt und wie man sie bekommen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da brauchst du keinen Guide, ich sag sie dir schnell:
PvP-Ränge: Nicht mehr erhaltbar (Horde oberster: Oberster Kriegsfürst/Ally: Großmarschall)
Arena-Ränge: Indem man sehr gut in Arena ist
Champion der Naaru: Pre-Quest für Festung der Stürme/Höhle des Schlangenschreins
Hand von A'dal: Pre-Quest für Mount Hyjal und Black Temple
Skarabäusfürst: Als erster die Quest "Schlagt den gong" auf dem Server gemacht oder spätestens 9h nachdem die Quest das erste mal abgegeben wurde gemacht haben
Eroberer/Vollstrecker: Alle 3 alten BG Fraktionen auf "Ehrfürchtig"

Mehr gibts eigentlich net


----------



## Àrcadurus (14. März 2008)

Guckst du:

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/titles.html

Da ist alles


----------



## Hardnoise (14. März 2008)

Arkoras schrieb:


> Eroberer/Vollstrecker: Alle 3 alten BG Fraktionen auf "Ehrfürchtig"



Loool..
Danke dir, das wusst ich noch gar net.. dachte das wär auch ein Arena Titel.. naiis, gleich mal hardcore WS & AB machen^^ bin dort eh schon Respektvoll,hehe..


----------



## Shurycain (14. März 2008)

wenn ich jetz noch auf ehrfürchtig in alterc , arathi und ws komme grieg ich immer noch den titel oder is das schon vorbei ?


----------



## Àrcadurus (14. März 2008)

Kannst du immer noch bekommen

@  Shurycain


----------



## Stricker810 (14. März 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> wenn ich jetz noch auf ehrfürchtig in alterc , arathi und ws komme grieg ich immer noch den titel oder is das schon vorbei ?



Ja bekommste immer noch


----------



## Shurycain (15. März 2008)

k, danke


----------



## Immanis (15. März 2008)

Aber nicht glauben das schaffst in ein paar Tagen den Eroberer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab wie ein Irrer nur PvP gemacht um den auch noch zusätzlich zu erhalten zu meinem alten Rang und dann noch den Champion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*stolz*


----------



## Guibärchen (15. März 2008)

finde hand von adal >_> klingt iwie gay, da hält man sich als B11 nen Naru im keller gefangen und soll hand von adal heisen >-<


----------



## Davidor (15. März 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> finde hand von adal >_> klingt iwie gay, da hält man sich als B11 nen Naru im keller gefangen und soll hand von adal heisen >-<



Ne,passt dann ja wieder,den Titel bekommste eh erst mit 2.4 und da ist der Naaru in der Raidinstanz,nichtmehr bei euch in Silvermoon


----------



## general_chang (15. März 2008)

Finde ich irgendwie voll doof, dass es jetzt fürs normales Ehre farmen keine Titel mehr gibt. Die müssen ja nicht für was gut sein, aber son Rangsystem wäre schon klasse.  Motiviert bestimmt den einen oder anderen mehr PVP zu machen, der erst mit TBC angefangen hat. wobei will man mehr PVP bei WOW. Aber trotzdem

PRO: Rangssteme für erreichte Ehre, allerdings muss dieses keine Funktion haben, sondern nur zur Zirde sein!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BurningShaddow (15. März 2008)

@ general_chang

Sehe ich genau so, mache ziemlich viel pvp wenn ich alle dailys fertig habe und wäre schon echt schön wenn man das mit einem Tietel irgentwie zeigen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominanz (15. März 2008)

BurningShaddow schrieb:


> @ general_chang
> 
> Sehe ich genau so, mache ziemlich viel pvp wenn ich alle dailys fertig habe und wäre schon echt schön wenn man das mit einem Tietel irgentwie zeigen könnte
> 
> ...



ich bin absolut dagegen
ich habe selbst einen ehrenrang noch aus den "guten alten zeiten" und finde es top das ein solcher nicht mehr zu erreichen ist
für die neuen spieler gibt es viele coole mögliche ränge und die ehrenränge sind mit absicht dazu erhalten geblieben alte spieler von neuen unterscheidbar zu machen
ich wär ehrlich gesagt leicht angepiekt wenn man mir dieses "privileg" nehmen sollte 
wenn dann wäre ich für komplett neue ehrenränge mit ganz anderen namen damit die alten weiterhin etwas besonderes bleiben


----------



## Gias (3. September 2008)

Dominanz schrieb:


> ich bin absolut dagegen
> ich habe selbst einen ehrenrang noch aus den "guten alten zeiten" und finde es top das ein solcher nicht mehr zu erreichen ist
> für die neuen spieler gibt es viele coole mögliche ränge und die ehrenränge sind mit absicht dazu erhalten geblieben alte spieler von neuen unterscheidbar zu machen
> ich wär ehrlich gesagt leicht angepiekt wenn man mir dieses "privileg" nehmen sollte
> wenn dann wäre ich für komplett neue ehrenränge mit ganz anderen namen damit die alten weiterhin etwas besonderes bleiben



Finds nur schade das die nicht übertragbar sind -> sobald du neuen main hast ists vorbei mit dem privileg :/


----------



## Progstar (11. September 2008)

Gias schrieb:


> Finds nur schade das die nicht übertragbar sind -> sobald du neuen main hast ists vorbei mit dem privileg :/




Finde ich absolut richtig, denn wenn Du nen neuen Main hast, kannst Du die Ehre ja nicht mit dem gefarmt haben. Der Titel ist nunmal an den Char gebunden der ihn erlangt hat.


----------

